# 25 y/o daughter died in a car wreck



## FieryHairedLady

Our hearts are broken, last weekend we lost our eldest daughter to a car accident. Why does life have to be so short?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

I'm so sorry for your loss. That's awful


----------



## SentHereForAReason

I'm very sorry to hear this and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Life on earth is short and it sucks because we have to deal with it at the time but it's even shorter when we compare it to what happens after life on earth. You will see her again and it will be forever. I can't even imagine the pain right now, I really can't. I don't even really know what to say in these situations because words are just that but hopefully they help at least a little and more in the future. The memories will live on forever, the short time you had together on this earth is what counts, making the most of it and now making the most of what you can going forward. Honoring her and making sure her contributions to the planet live on in some way or form. A cause that you can lead in whatever way you see fit. Whether it's continuing to do something that she loved or was working on or doing things in her name to help the world understand how much she meant to you by making those that didn't even know get to know what she meant to the world.

Don't even know if I'm making sense but again, sending prayers your way.


----------



## NickyT

I don't even know what to write. I am sorry for your loss. I hope for peace for you, but reality says it will be elusive. I am just.....so, so sorry. Take care and surround yourself with people who will love on you.


----------



## Diana7

What a terrible shock for you both and also any siblings and the wider family. Do you know what happened?


----------



## Rhubarb

I'm very sorry to hear about that. I've lost family before but I can't even imagine losing one of my children.


----------



## MJJEAN

I am so sorry for your family to have lost a child so suddenly. Prayers.


----------



## Andy1001

I am very sorry to hear about this,it’s a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## Taxman

Sending warm thoughts and prayers. I cannot imagine the grief, as it is unnatural to outlive a child.


----------



## WildMustang

I am so sorry for your tragic loss. Please know I am bathing you all in prayer, asking God to bring you all comfort and healing in this horrible time.


----------



## Primrose

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss


----------



## manfromlamancha

My deepest condolences to you and your family. Easily one of the worst pains any person has to bear. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Life is a fragile thing and not enough people realise this and value it enough. Drivers need to be so much more aware.

God Bless!


----------



## sokillme

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Satya

I am so deeply sorry for the tragic loss of your daughter. Writing here might help some, but we respect your privacy. Sending soothing thoughts your way.


----------



## Steve1000

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Our hearts are broken, last weekend we lost our eldest daughter to a car accident. Why does life have to be so short?


Very sorry that you have to go through this. I hope that you find some comfort from those close to you.


----------



## twoofus

That is the most awful thing. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## soccermom2three

Oh no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## ConanHub

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Our hearts are broken, last weekend we lost our eldest daughter to a car accident. Why does life have to be so short?


I am shedding tears for you and praying.

I am so sorry for your loss and heartbreak.

Love with everything in you. Love is always needed, to be given and received.

Do you and your husband have support?


----------



## Rubix Cubed

I'm so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.
Cherish the memories you had with her, and keep them in your heart always.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Loving kindness to your family in this time of loss... may you hold the warm memories close to your heart.


----------



## Red Sonja

:crying:


----------



## chillymorn69

Sorry to hear of such travesty and it is a travesty!

My older sister died at 26 and I watched my parents go through the lifless motions of life, dad look sad for abour 6 months but kept a stiff upper lip and eventually kind of normalized. But mom looked like a ghost of a woman for two solid years and it was scary.
She finally went to a greif counselor which helped her very very much!

My deepest condolences.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Thank you everyone. I read 2 responses and have not had time to read the rest. I will have time on Monday if nothing else. It has been a horrible week.

ANger, pain, rage, sadness.

I just want my kid back.

My daughter also leaves behind a fiance and a 3 1/2 year old disabled daughter.

I don't want to say too much about him, but lets just say we had a hard time being family with her and the gd while she was alive even because of him.

We have talked to him and he is hurting, and we have forgiveness and we all want to move forward, but knowing who HE IS and WHAT he is, if you kwim, .....

I am trying not to be angry with him, and I have forgiven him, but there is a thin shred of graciousness there and I have been fighting anger all week.

After a rocky relationship where they split up after he beat the crap out of her last summer, she still got back together with him secretly. And now 6 months or so later, this horrible person has the gall to call me on the phone and tell me he is talking to the coroner, and that our kid is DEAD.

I could of strangled him right through the phone.

Thank you for all the thoughts prayers care concern.

We live about 90 miles from our previous home of 4 years.

But we talked to our old pastor and he is opening the church up for her Memorial today.

We have a big church family, and some old friends and work friends in the area who will be joining us today.

We are not alone.

We have family scattered across the US who have been calling and touching base with us.

My husband is a great emotional support to me.

He helped me raise her and has been with me for 13 years. 

We have 3 more adult kids who are younger.

We have a 5 y/o and a 14 y/o too. 

The 5 year old is the husbands and mine.

The rest of the kids I had with my ex hubby who died in the late 200's.

You never expect for your kid to die. 

I have to get off for now, but I wanted to update everyone.

Thank you


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Our kid's memorial is today....and I don't want to go. God help me...


----------



## Blondilocks

You and your family are in my prayers. Am so sorry you and yours have to endure this heartache.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Thank you everyone for your love and support and thoughts and comments. I read them all now.

Here is what I put on my FB this morning. I took out names/citys.

Memorial: 

Thank you so much for everyone who came to share the day with us on Saturday. Thank you so much to everyone sending thoughts and prayers. Thank you to those who have donated or tryed to help in some way. Thank you for the phone calls, the private messages, the letters, the cards, the LOVE. Other people have sent beautiful flowers! We really appreciate it! 

My husband and I are just overwhelmed with LOVE, CARE & COMFORT from family & friends. 

As some of you know, we lived in (City A) for 4 years. All of my family lives out of state. We moved 90 minutes away from (City A) in August of 2017 because of a better job for my husband, plus real estate prices are less up here. 

We did find a new church out here, although it is a small one, we have been attending for a few months.

My daughters fiance and her disabled daughter still live in (City A). I didn't want him to have to bring her up on such a long trip in the car, etc.

My husband called our old church in (City A) and they said we could do the memorial there. There was such an outpouring of Love and wanting to help from our old church family and from our old work family, and our old friends in the area, it was amazing. For a minute there I was wondering why we ever moved? But I know why, and God has us up here for a reason. 

Some of the gals from our old work family were going to help us figure food out for the party. But when I called Pastor to confirm times and the date, he offered to have our church family pay for it and handle all of it. That was a huge blessing. THANK YOU! Pastor also ran a memorial flyer for us. 

I have had all week to cry, be angry, and yell. I wanted Sat to be different. I wanted to be strong. I wanted to not cry for as long as I could. I wanted Sat to be a celebration of her life. I wanted it to be her going home to heaven party. I wanted to be able to greet everyone who came to share in that day. I wanted to be able to go up on stage at church and read to everyone a few memories of her life. I was able to do all of that.

So many people have told me I was so strong that day. The only reason I was able to be is because of God, my husband, my 2 aunts, my brother, my kids, and all of you praying for us. Your prayers have helped. They do make a difference. Thank you!

I messaged our pastor up here where we are living now, I let him know everyone from our new church was welcome to come to the memorial, but I didn't want anyone to feel obligated. Plus it is such a long drive. Our new church is small, maybe 40 people with kids! Imagine our surprise when 8 members of our new church drove all the way down to be with us on Sat. It was amazing! It reminded me that we are in a good place up here where we are living now. We are not alone.

It was a beautiful service, we were surrounded with our old church family, our new church family, many people from our old bus work family, and other friends from the area. 

It truly felt like we were coming HOME. It felt like this party was a celebration of her LIFE. 
It was just beautiful and amazing. 

We know we will see her again some day. 

Thank you to everyone for making that day special. We love all of you!


----------



## Blondilocks

I'm so glad the day went smoothly for you. You are truly surrounded by loving and giving people. God is holding you in the hollow of his hand.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Thank you Blondilocks


----------



## threelittlestars

Oh goodness... Im so deeply and profoundly sorry about the unimaginable loss of a child. 

My papa Emil, he was my Great Grandfather was a strong and stoic man, but the day he lost his son he cried and he cried for weeks after they had to bury him. His son was gone too early as well, and also left young children. 

I was always told growing up that there is no greater pain than burying one's own child. I pray that I will never know that pain. 

Thank you for sharing with us, I hope we can be here for you in what ever capacity.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Thank you.


----------



## Tomara

I have not read your whole thread but please know my heart breaks for you. I wish you strength as you walk through this journey. I know strangers on the internet can’t fathom your pain but know there are caring people. I lost mom less than a year ago so I pray and I pray for others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Thank you @Tomara. I am sorry to hear what you have been through as well. I lost my mom and dad when I was 30. It's horrible


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Thank you again to everyone who posted in this thread. It means a lot that other people care and have prayed for us.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

@chillymorn69 I am so sorry you lost your sister.


----------

